# [The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim] Tipps: Hier gibt es die besten Items



## FlorianStangl (17. November 2011)

Wo kriegt man den tollen Helm her? Wo die Rüstung?

Bitte postet hier eure Tipps, wie ihr an besondere Items gekommen seid, damit andere Spieler sie auch finden können. Die Redaktion wird eure Tipps zu einem entsprechenden Guide zusammenstellen und auf der Startseite veröffentlichen. Natürlich erhalten die Tippgeber entsprechende Credits


----------



## X3niC (18. November 2011)

Also ich fang dann mal an.
Habe relativ früh eine Elfen Rüstung gefunden, die für niedrigere Lvl extrem praktisch ist, weil sie so gut wie nichts wiegt, aber relativ gesehen sehr viel Panzerung bietet. 
Sie ist in einer Höhle namens "Lost Knife Hideout" (Siehe Screen)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zwar wenn man die Höhle betritt, läuft man immer weiter bis man in dem großen "Höhlenraum" ist, wo das Wasser steht, wenn man sich dann in dem Raum nach links dreht, sieht man einen Wasserfall und unter diesem Wasserfall kann man durchschwimmen und kommt dann in eine Felsnische, dort liegt die Rüstung in einem Sonnenstrahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phily (18. November 2011)

spoiler hab ich mir gespart, hab es so ausgedrückt, dass man nix erfährt .

wenn ihr in rifton seid, lauft doch mal durch die hafengegend und sprecht mit der leicht verwirrt und hektisch wirkenden argonierin, die dort hin und her läuft. sie gibt euch dann einen auftrag und befolgt ihn einfach. der hat mich gestern abend echt geflasht und mich durchweg vom spiel überzeugt, sowas habe ich in 150 stunden oblivion nicht gesehn und hätte nicht erwartet, sowas in skyrim zu sehen. und items gibts dort ne menge.


----------



## BomberChris (19. November 2011)

Spoiler :

Ein gutes Stück westlich von Windhelm findet man auf einem Berg einen Ort namens "schurspitze".
Da ist evtl. ein Blutdrache (keine Ahnung ob der da immer ist oder nur duch zufall da war)
Jedenfalls ist da eine der Tafeln, von denen man die Schreie lernt, und davor steht ein Sarg. Daraus kommt ein Untoter Boss, der einen guten Zauberstab (Feuerexplosion für 40 Schadenspunkte) und eine Maske dropt. Die Maske ("Krosis") hat 24 Rüstungspunkte und steigert die Fähigkeiten Schlossknacken,Schiesskunst und Alchemie um 20%! Ist allerdings ein sehr harter Kampf, da der Untote den Stab benutzt und ich vom Drachen schon keine Heiltränke mehr hatte -.-


----------



## CyRiCoN (19. November 2011)

phily schrieb:


> spoiler hab ich mir gespart, hab es so ausgedrückt, dass man nix erfährt .
> 
> wenn ihr in rifton seid, lauft doch mal durch die hafengegend und sprecht mit der leicht verwirrt und hektisch wirkenden argonierin, die dort hin und her läuft. sie gibt euch dann einen auftrag und befolgt ihn einfach. der hat mich gestern abend echt geflasht und mich durchweg vom spiel überzeugt, sowas habe ich in 150 stunden oblivion nicht gesehn und hätte nicht erwartet, sowas in skyrim zu sehen. und items gibts dort ne menge.


 
kannst du vllt ein screen hochladen wo rifton liegt bitte


----------



## phily (19. November 2011)

also, das ist eine der großen städte, die von anfang an auf der karte markiert sind und ist ganz im süd- osten, also unten rechts auf der karte. kann man nicht verfehlen

wobei mir grad einfällt, nicht das jemand dann enttäuscht ist.was man dort findet ist eher wertvoll, als nützlich im kampf. also rubine, amethyste und all son zeug, wo durch man schön viel gold kriegt


----------



## stawacz (19. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Also ich fang dann mal an.
> Habe relativ früh eine Elfen Rüstung gefunden, die für niedrigere Lvl extrem praktisch ist, weil sie so gut wie nichts wiegt, aber relativ gesehen sehr viel Panzerung bietet.
> Sie ist in einer Höhle namens "Lost Knife Hideout" (Siehe Screen)
> 
> ...


 

noch als kleiner tip,,wer schmieden skillt,kann solche rüstungen recht schnell selbst herstellen.

elfen und zwergenschmiederei is recht nützlich,,bringt gut kohle


ok und nun btt


----------



## dennis-2810 (22. November 2011)

Ich kenne ein paar Orte für seltene Erze. Hier findet ihr nicht nur 2 oder 3 Adern sondern gleich mehrere 

Mondstein: 
- Mzulft, nördlich von Steinbachhöhle, man kommt nur rein, wenn man den Quests der Akademie von Winterfeste folgt.

Ebenerz:
- Narzulbur, südöstlich von Windhelm. Die Orks lassen euch erst rein, wenn ihr die Blutsbruderschaft habt (Quest bekommt ihr am Eingang). Wenn ihr drin seid, gibt es südlich über die Brücke eine Mine mit genügend Vorkommen.

Quecksilber:
- Quecksilbermine, im westlichen Dämmerstein.


----------



## phily (22. November 2011)

ich suche einen guten bogen, also am liebsten nicht verzaubert und stärker als der elfenbogen. weiß da jemand was?


----------



## aut-taker (22. November 2011)

Für Magier:



Spoiler



Wenn man die Magiergilden Quests abschließt, erhält man Erzmagier-Robe, die sehr gut ist (+50 Mana, alle Zauber 15% günstiger, 100% Magierregeneration) und Stab von Magnus(20 Mana/sekunder absorbieren, wenn keine Mana dann Leben). Außerdem droppt der Drachenpriester Morokei im Labyrinthion im Zuge der Magierquest eine Maske mit +100 Magieregeneration.



Waffen:



Spoiler



Schwert der Nachtigallen, bekommt man am Ende der Diebesquest, absorbiert x Punkte Leben & Ausdauer (bei mir 25). Firiniels Ende, beim Dunkle Bruderschaft Quest, Bogen mit 32 Schaden.
Mehrunes Rasiermesser, Chance dass du mit einem Schlag tötest, bekommt man bei dem Daedra Museum als Questbelohnung.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

*Name: Dämmerbrecher. Schaden: 24 plus 12 Feuerschaden plus Explosion bei Untoten, die andere Untote tötet oder vertreibt. Gewicht: 10 - Bild siehe unten.*

Das ist - zumindest für mein Level 18 - ein extrem gutes Einhänder-Schwert. Den GENAUEN Fundort findet ihr im Spoiler unten. Man findet es in einen Tempel bei der Statue einer vergessenen Göttin, zu dem man gelangt, nachdem man wiederum in einem anderen Dungeon einen großen Edelstein findet - dieser trägt auch den Namen der Göttin, daher fällt der als "ungewöhnlicher" Stein auch auf. Sobald man den Stein findet, spricht die Göttin zu euch, und es wird wiederum die Statue auf der Karte markiert, bei der besagter Tempel liegt. Ich bin dort ohne wirklich große Probleme mit Level 16 gut durchgekommen. Es kann auch sein, dass ihr den Fundport für den Stein erfahrt, wenn ihr ZUERST die Statue findet. Der Stein ist nötig, um den Tempel "in Betrieb zu nehmen" - das werdet ihr dann schon sehen 





Spoiler



Fundort für den Edelstein "Meridias Stern": Dickbrauchgrotte, im Gebirge westlich von Flusswald. 

Fundort Schwert: Statue für Meridia, ein Stück westlich von Einsamkeit und nur knapp südlich der Wolfsschädelhöhle (die findet man automatisch, wenn man in Einsamkeit im Palast die Quest der Königswitwe bzw des Verwalters annimmt).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2011)

Ich habe auch noch ein kleines Update für jene, die Mondsteinerz suchen: westlich von Rorikstatt in den Bergen liegt eine Mine, die Soljunds Gruben heißt. Dort kann man ein Quest erledigen und findet zugleich fünf Erzadern.
Nur etwas auf der unteren Ebene aufpassen.


----------



## Glantir (27. November 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Für Magier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Von diesen dem aus dem Magier Spoiler scheint es mehrere zu geben, eine hab ich an der Schurspitze gefunden, am ende der HQ gabs auch nochmal eine, hat eigentlich mittlerweile jemand Umbra gefunden? ^^


----------



## aut-taker (27. November 2011)

Es gibt 8 Drachenpriester, die haben aber alle andere Masken  Da gibts auch einen Quest dazu, wenn du alle 8 besiegst, kannst du 



Spoiler



in die Vergangenheit reisen(?) und kriegst netten Loot


. Umbra gibts nicht mehr in Skyrim, wurde von Sul zerstört (in einem der Bücher kannst du es nachlesen oder hier: Lore:Umbra - UESPWiki


----------



## Glantir (27. November 2011)

Ok mittlerweile hab ich 4 gefunden, wo startet die Quest denn? Oder startet die erst wenn man alle 8 gefunden hat?


----------



## aut-taker (28. November 2011)

Stell solche Fragen lieber im Fragenthread, aber hier: 



Spoiler



Du musst alle 8 haben, dann schau mal im Labyrinthia vorbei, dort gibts eine Hölzerne Maske, alles weiter wirst du schon sehen


----------



## Reisfisch (29. November 2011)

Es gibt in der Stadt ganz im Westen (die im Felsen, mir fällt grad der Name nicht ein) dort gibts ein Haus, da steht so ein Priesterheini davor, sprech den an, geh mit dem ins Haus, dort is so ein Daedra-Fürst...einfach den einen Typen mit den man rein is killen und dann dem Weg im Haus an einen Altar folgen. Dort muss man sich dann dem Fürst unterwerfen und danach muss man einen anderen Priester an den Altar locken. Danach bekommt man seinen Streitkolben....und der geht gut ab :>


----------



## S4NDM4NN (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Zusammenfassung aller 8 Masken gemacht und in Videos beschrieben, wie und wo man diese jeweils findet:

Alle 8 Drachenpriestermasken finden (Skyrim) - YouTube


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Thx, S4andm4nn


----------



## Bonhoe (30. Dezember 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Also ich fang dann mal an.
> Habe relativ früh eine Elfen Rüstung gefunden, die für niedrigere Lvl extrem praktisch ist, weil sie so gut wie nichts wiegt, aber relativ gesehen sehr viel Panzerung bietet.
> Sie ist in einer Höhle namens "Lost Knife Hideout" (Siehe Screen)
> 
> ...


 
Is ja merkwürdig, bei mir lag an der Stelle nur eine ranzige "Pelzrüstung" !? WTF


----------



## shirib (30. Dezember 2011)

Bonhoe schrieb:


> Is ja merkwürdig, bei mir lag an der Stelle nur eine ranzige "Pelzrüstung" !? WTF


 Ich glaube das liegt daran das Gegenstände eher zufällig erscheinen, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## th_h_hexley (31. Dezember 2011)

shirib schrieb:


> Ich glaube das liegt daran das Gegenstände eher zufällig erscheinen, oder irre ich mich?



Die meisten Gegenstände, die so rumliegen sind zufällig verteilt und sind dem Level angepasst. Eine Ausnahme ist z.B. der Elfenbogen im Schaukasten in Aelas Zimmer, den kann man schon auf Level 1 stehlen.


----------



## LordLarsus (31. Dezember 2011)

Das beste was ich bis her gesehn habe ist das Dedraeq (besser als die Drachenrüstung).Nachteil man muss Schmied auf 90 haben und man braucht Dedraherzen die man bekommt wenn man Dedras tötet die relativ selten sind( wenn man die Quest macht bei der man Mehrunes Rasiermesser sucht bekommt man eine Menge).


----------



## DocCox (2. Januar 2012)

Also Ich kaempf jetzt schon laenger mit "Krummsaebeln"... Die sind mit nem Schaden von 30 ziemlich gut (grade auf Level 18, hab ich aber schon Recht lange)... Zwei Davon mit "Einhaendig" hochgeskillt und es laeuft ;D

Jetzt aber zur Beschaffung: Fuer gewoehnlich tragen die "Krieger der Alik'r" immer Krummsaebel. Ich habe meine bei der Quest in Weißlauf bekommen, wo man die Rothwardonin (die sich uebrigens im Wirtshaus aufhaelt) finden soll. Die Quest mit gutem Ausgang fuer die Rothwardonin loesen (ihr toetet saemtliche Alik'r in ihrer Hoehle) und ihr habt eine Menge Krummsaebel  

Ich meine uebrigens, die Quest hieß: "In hoechster Not"

Gruß Cox


----------



## shirib (3. Januar 2012)

Eine wirklich gutes Hilfsmittel ist *Sanguines Rose*, finde ich zumindest.  Diese beschwört für 60 Sekunden eine Dremora und kann in kniffeligen Situationen eine richtige Hilfe sein.



Spoiler



Man bekommt diese nachdem man Sam Guevenne (zu finden in der Taverne von Weißlauf) unter den Tisch gesoffen hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabel1231 (1. Juni 2012)

bei mir war da  nur eine dumme pelzrüstung 





FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man den tollen Helm her? Wo die Rüstung?
> 
> Bitte postet hier eure Tipps, wie ihr an besondere Items gekommen seid, damit andere Spieler sie auch finden können. Die Redaktion wird eure Tipps zu einem entsprechenden Guide zusammenstellen und auf der Startseite veröffentlichen. Natürlich erhalten die Tippgeber entsprechende Credits


----------



## Fabel1231 (1. Juni 2012)

bei mir lag nur eine dumme pelzrüstung!!! 





X3niC schrieb:


> Also ich fang dann mal an.
> Habe relativ früh eine Elfen Rüstung gefunden, die für niedrigere Lvl extrem praktisch ist, weil sie so gut wie nichts wiegt, aber relativ gesehen sehr viel Panzerung bietet.
> Sie ist in einer Höhle namens "Lost Knife Hideout" (Siehe Screen)
> 
> ...


----------



## Taiyo (5. Juni 2012)

Fabel1231 schrieb:


> bei mir lag nur eine dumme pelzrüstung!!!


Da ich das Construction Set gerad nicht zur Hand hab, kann ich's nicht  nachsehen, aber das könnte daran liegen, dass das  Rüstungsteil  als zufällige Leichte Rüstung definiert is oder auch 'n geleveltes Item is, sprich wenn man zu früh hingeht eben nur 'nen Flokati statt strahlendem Mondstein zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------



## AffableExpert (24. November 2017)

Das liegt am Spieler Level umso höher dein Spieler Level umso geile Sachen findest du


----------



## Elder-Scrolls-Junkie (13. Oktober 2022)

Immer zu empfehlen ist am anfang die Quest für Molag Bals Streitkolben zu machen. Ihr findet sie in Markath. Geht einfach die straße rauf und dann werdet ihr von einem Wächter von Stendar angesprochen. Folgt einfach der Quest.

Eine gute Rüstung für den Anfang bekommt ihr in Weißlauf. In der Beflagten Mähre findet ihr eine Frau in Stahlplatten Rüstung. Geht alle dialog optionen durch und fangt eine schlägerei an. Wählt sie nun als Begleiter aus und tötet sie irgendwo wo niemand es sieht. Und schon habt ihr eine Stahlplatten Rüstung.


----------

